# Roundabout discipline



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

There's a 2 lane roundabout just off the A46 in Warwick where I have come into some aggro on a couple of occasions, as it happens a few times, I thought I'd share and you can tell me if I'm doing it all wrong 

My journey means I hit said roundabout and need to turn right. I approach the roundabout in the right hand lane, indicating right.
I journey around the roundabout in the right hand lane, still indicating right. At the preceding exit I change my indicators to left and change lanes to the left hand lane to take the right exit

Here's where I hit a problem. People pull out onto the roundabout from the by-pass just as i'm indicating left and as the exit I wish to take is very close to the exit they've come from, I end up having to take action to prevent driving into the side of them or cutting them completely up.

It happened this morning, a car pulled off from the left hand by-pass exit just as i was indicating from the right hand lane to left hand lane. I managed to take the exit, but the driver kept main beam on me and had their hands up in the air at me! 

Is it me or them? probably not explaining perfect, but even my wife fully agrees with me. The fact that it has happened more than once is making me wonder what I can do to prevent this. I'm sure you're supposed to indicate right and travel in the right hand lane until at/just after the exit you wish to take? 

Also at this island, As I come up and go in the right hand lane to go right, but the traffic from my road goes into the left hand lane quite often and follow the island round to the left, when busy, I can then not get over as they have followed it all round the right, thus me having to "push" in, also causing horns, ****** signs etc. 9 times out of 10 I keep my cool, but one day i'll flip, as I'm now sick of getting the bird, ****** signs, main beam on me.

The old bat this morning kept main beam on my car for 2 miles until I braked to a stop as it was really pissing me off. (btw, I was not going to do anything, just wanted her to turn her fecking main beam off and get off my bumper)


Should I just follow the sheep and when turning right at the roundabout, just follow it left, although not using the roundabout correctly, making sure other drivers stop getting arsey.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

can you post piccy of said roundabout from google earth?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

As far as i'm concerned you are correct to stay in right hand lane and then left when it comes to your exit.

I was always taught by my instructor that you indicate for your exit straight after you have passed the previous exit (if that makes sense). If the cars waiting at the exit in front of you pull out too early that's not your problem.

However, I have in the passed just done as you have mentioned and 'followed the herd' and used the roundabout incorrectly just to save hassle.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

These days you just cant win. Just do whatever to get round safely


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

From reading what you are doing, it's a combo of poor layout and busy junction - nothing you can do

EDIT - someone decides to main beam me for 2 miles better had their shreddies for breakfast.... ******s


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Which island we looking at? I used to live in Warwick.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like you just need to make sure you are in the left hand lane before you get to the dual carriageway exit coming the other way. At least this way you shouldn't have to worry about coming over to the left from the right hand lane.

Far too many ar*eholes on the road.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we need a picture!

Maybe I have this wrong, but if you are turning right onto a 2 lane roads, then you should be exiting the r/b onto the RIGHT hand lane of the road...

This this gives the left hand one clear for other people coming onto the r/b and off again....

this allows the traffic to flow better and faster...

:thumb:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

From what you've described you're 100% in the right it's the folk coming from the junction prior to your exit that are in the wrong .. If they choose to go prior to you completing your manoeuvre more fool them .. Sounds like too many folk being impatient or with bad driving skills ..


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I think we need a picture!
> 
> Maybe I have this wrong, but if you are turning right onto a 2 lane roads, then you should be exiting the r/b onto the RIGHT hand lane of the road...
> 
> ...


Thats what I would do, especially if two exits are very close together. By you indicating, you're confusing the people at the exit, hence why they proceed onto the roundabout.

We need piccies...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

We need pics!! :lol:

But in this link to the highway code, If I was the red car (turning right from the bottom of the page - 5 o'clock ish to the top), I would be in the right hand lane when I left the R/B

This means that, if the blue car (coming from the top of the page) was turning left, they could carry this out at the same time as me, no issues and better flow of traffic..

http://www.findleys.co.uk/highway_code/roundabouts.html

:thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, i'll get some pics up in a bit


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree, we need a google maps streetview link (link can be grabbed in the top right hand corner), and a two-bob diagram, as per post no. 8:

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209080

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

If this works!!

I'm the red line, the yellow is where they sometimes pull from just as i'm on them as I change my indicator to the left. Or, the line of cars coming from my entry onto the roundabout will quite often follow all the way round from the left. Then I can get stuck not getting in lane when I need.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As I have said, I would be exiting the R/B onto the right hand lane, not the left...

I don't think you are wrong btw, just adding to the issue trying to switch lanes in the middle of a R/B...if you stayed in the right hand lane all the way, then they could join in the left and get on with their travel.

Turn right, stay in the right hand lane, exit onto the right hand lane, problem solved.

:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Just come back from Malta and they just treat it as whoever is there first has right of way!! Excellent! makes for very interesting viewing!"


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Knight rider that is exactly what I would do!!


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> As I have said, I would be exiting the R/B onto the right hand lane, not the left...
> 
> I don't think you are wrong btw, just adding to the issue trying to switch lanes in the middle of a R/B...if you stayed in the right hand lane all the way, then they could join in the left and get on with their travel.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cuey, problem there I would have is that that dual exit I am entering is only a couple of hundred yards, then goes to single, if you are in the right hand lane of it you never get into the left before it runs out. (it's mainly for a right hand turn back onto the by-pass, and filtering which no frigger seems to do)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Knight Rider said:


> If this works!!
> 
> I'm the red line, the yellow is where they sometimes pull from just as i'm on them as I change my indicator to the left. Or, the line of cars coming from my entry onto the roundabout will quite often follow all the way round from the left. Then I can get stuck not getting in lane when I need.


Dude, if that's a two lane exit in the top right, you need to be keeping right with your right hand indicator on until the v.top of the roundabout, opposite the triangle of grass, then indicating left and entering the right lane most probably... the only time you'd get trouble then if is someone is coming from the top or top left exits, and trying to use the outside to go beyond that same exit as you (which they shouldn't).

I think you're cutting left two soon and cutting people up if I'm honest. Yes, you're on the roundabout first (so they're not entirely excused), but I'd say you need to keep right a bit more until you're ready to leave.

Maybe I'm wrong. But theres one of those two down into one lane exit roundabouts (although much smaller) on my way to work, and anyone coming right round (270 deg) has the 2nd lane on exit entirely for that purpose. I've seen the chaos it causes when then insist on using lane one, or switching, whilst still on the roundabout... filtering is buggered.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Personally, although not the right thing to do I would stay left and filter round with my right hand indicator on.

Keeping left lessens the opportunity for people to pull out from the left exit and at the same time signals your intentions for cars behind and to the right of you.

Just my 2ps worth :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

awallacee30 said:


> Personally, although not the right thing to do I would stay left and filter round with my right hand indicator on.
> 
> Keeping left lessens the opportunity for people to pull out from the left exit and at the same time signals your intentions for cars behind and to the right of you.
> 
> Just my 2ps worth :thumb:


And if the person in the right lane is going straight on?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

awallacee30 said:


> Personally, although not the right thing to do I would stay left and filter round with my right hand indicator on.
> 
> Keeping left lessens the opportunity for people to pull out from the left exit and at the same time signals your intentions for cars behind and to the right of you.
> 
> Just my 2ps worth :thumb:


And I bet you are one of those numpties that stop people using both lanes when they merge into one... aren't you.... go on admit it... you use only the 1 lane for miles, and tut and try and stop people using both in order to use the zip system correctly...



:lol:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

McClane said:


> Dude, if that's a two lane exit in the top right, you need to be keeping right with your right hand indicator on until the v.top of the roundabout, opposite the triangle of grass, then indicating left and entering the right lane most probably... the only time you'd get trouble then if is someone is coming from the top or top left exits, and trying to use the outside to go beyond that same exit as you (which they shouldn't).
> 
> I think you're cutting left two soon and cutting people up if I'm honest. Yes, you're on the roundabout first (so they're not entirely excused), but I'd say you need to keep right a bit more until you're ready to leave.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. But theres one of those two down into one lane exit roundabouts (although much smaller) on my way to work, and anyone coming right round (270 deg) has the 2nd lane on exit entirely for that purpose. I've seen the chaos it causes when then insist on using lane one, or switching, whilst still on the roundabout... filtering is buggered.


Cheers McClane, I don't actually start to move over at the green triangle, just indicate my intentions there. If no-ones on the left of me then I would. I try to just move over at the exit.

The 2 lane road I am entering is only 2 lane for a small distance due to a right turn exit (should have put that in the pic lol) and then turns to 1 lane (filter in) No-one lets you in if your in the right hand as people believe that is for the right turn only.

Cheers for the help guys, think I may be better off following everyone else and using the left hand lane :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Also to say, at least if i'm in the left hand lane with everyone else I won't get cut up by the folks in the left hand lane that enter the island and go almost straight, cutting across the inside lane!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Surely people in the right hand lane shouldn't be going straight on?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> And I bet you are one of those numpties that stop people using both lanes when they merge into one... aren't you.... go on admit it... you use only the 1 lane for miles, and tut and try and stop people using both in order to use the zip system correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


I use both, but I hate people who cut in at the very last minute! I'll just sit on the back of the car behind to stop them!

I make no apologies for it! If that makes me a numpty then so be it :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

It's a bit stupid if they don't let you merge... but yeah, there's right (as in, correct) in principal, and what causes the least bother/danger to you in practice.

So I'd go with whatever route feels safest and the least likely to cause a "situation"... if that means driving defensively, then so be it. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

awallacee30 said:


> I use both, but I hate people who cut in at the very last minute! I'll just sit on the back of the car behind to stop them!
> 
> I make no apologies for it! If that makes me a numpty then so be it :thumb:


That is how the zip system works!!!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:

You are meant to use both lanes until the very last minute......

I hate this country!!!

Go to Germany mate, see how it work correctly, and see how big a fine you get for not letting people in!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> That is how the zip system works!!!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> You are meant to use both lanes until the very last minute......
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the Zip system Cue... it's the people that abuse it, and want to push 3 cars in, instead of one.

I agree though, it's a bit balls that the system almost works backwards in this country. I don't know what happened first (chicken or egg)... people pushing in that one extra, or people not letting people in. One mentality sort of breeds the other though.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> That is how the zip system works!!!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> You are meant to use both lanes until the very last minute......
> 
> ...


Maybe I wasn't totally clear. I only do this if it means I'm going to get cut up.

That is not the way it's meant to be done.

If there's plenty of room I don't have an issue. If letting the car merge means I'm getting cut up then it ain't gonna happen! :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

can you take another route?

i get bored and frustrated with my journey to work after a while so try to vary it, even if it means a longer distance but faster roads or vice versa.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

In the UK we do have a terrible attitude to others when in our safety cages...

It's partly people trying to get "one more" in line...

and partly people thinking that merging traffic is "cutting in" and "getting in front" of them...

Far, Far too many people get all defensive about a tiny piece of ground, that is not even theres....

I have been lucky that I drive in many big cities across the world, and by far the british are the worst drivers....just pathetic, childish people...

I really enjoy driving in France, Spain, Germany and Italy for example, even in busy places, because they all understand what is going on, and don't have the egos that we have with our badges and "my car is bigger than yours" attitude...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Good posts Dixon and Cue.

I see a "Driving in the UK" thread coming on. Topics including Road Rage, Etiquette, Road Conditions, Tax (or lack thereof), petrol, insurance etc... and what people might do to make their time on them more pleasant, save money, get out of trouble! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Good posts Dixon and Cue.
> 
> I see a "Driving in the UK" thread coming on. Topics including Road Rage, Etiquette, Road Conditions, Tax (or lack thereof), petrol, insurance etc... and what people might do to make their time on them more pleasant, save money, get out of trouble! :thumb:


Does DW have the server capacity!?!?!

:lol::lol::lol::lol: :wall::wall::wall::wall:

I :argie::argie::argie: walking to work these days!

:thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

My 2p on the OP - if they're coming from the left then they have to give way to you. Even if it is safe for them to enter the roundabout, they should allow enough space for you to move to the left lane. If they can't leave enough space then they've likely entered the roundabout too soon, i.e. they haven't given way. I can't make it out from the picture, but I suspect the entry road on the left (in fact all entries to the roundabout) has give way markings (check the highway code).

I often see people pull out in this way, and I imagine that they believe it's a big enough gap to do so, but they either haven't judged the speed of the approaching vehicle correctly, or they just fanny about, and the next thing they know (if they even realise or aknowledge it) is that they've cut someone up.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

lol, ive seen too many collisions when 'zipping' or merging in turn.. (trying too)

two people so stubborn and both in new cars, simply side swipped each other because one was either pushing in, or the other wasnt allowing him to merge safely....

Sadly I had to drive over all the bits of wing mirror and trim which subsequently fell off their cars into my path.

Its SIMPLY NOT WORTH the hassle. I suffer with the roundabout thing too but i just don't let it get to me, in fact i expect someone to completely mis-read the roadmarkings and cut me up, so drive accordingly to allow room for their errors.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> In the UK we do have a terrible attitude to others when in our safety cages...
> 
> It's partly people trying to get "one more" in line...
> 
> ...


Just worrying parking in france 

:lol:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> In the UK we do have a terrible attitude to others when in our safety cages...
> 
> It's partly people trying to get "one more" in line...
> 
> ...


I agree Cue and I'm probably one of those childish and pathetic drivers...

I've just been stitched up so many times on the road by other drivers I just drive on the defensive and find it hard to get out of that mentality !

Anyway, we're digressing on Knight's original post here....this is for another time :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Strothow said:


> Just worrying parking in france
> 
> :lol:


 Hé, c'est ce que pare-chocs sont pour, non ? (Hey, zat iz why we hav boompers no?!?!)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



:lol:

But, yes, parking is lots of fun, hence why I have a fiat 500 over there and not my XKR!

:thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Getting the thread back on topic, can you not stay right and join the road (top right) staying in the right lane? Then move over to left lane when needed. Given its (looks like) a two lane roundabout and two lanes approaching/exiting, I'd say that would be the correct way.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Getting the thread back on topic, can you not stay right and join the road (top right) staying in the right lane? Then move over to left lane when needed. Given its (looks like) a two lane roundabout and two lanes approaching/exiting, I'd say that would be the correct way.


Cheers, but no, as a previous post, those 2 lanes merge to just 1 within a couple hundred yards, and 90% of drivers do not allow merging unfortunately. (as there is also a right turn on the second lane, they believe that lane is just for right turners


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

awallacee30 said:


> Anyway, we're digressing on Knight's original post here....this is for another time :thumb:


All who have got their noses interested in continuing this!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2918544#post2918544


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You have right of way if you are on the roundabout. Not the person on the biggest road. 

This is one of my hates along with terrible sliproad use (another giveway point) and poor anticipation.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Getting the thread back on topic, can you not stay right and join the road (top right) staying in the right lane? Then move over to left lane when needed. Given its (looks like) a two lane roundabout and two lanes approaching/exiting, I'd say that would be the correct way.


Eh, never mind the "get the thread back on topic" rubbish, then ask a question that has already been asked and explained three times now by the OP..



:lol:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, 

Thanks for all the info - as i've always said, I think i'm a safe and courteous driver, but always willing to learn , hence the thread. I would'nt have an accident over it as I expect people to drive like fools, just peed off with the incessant flashing/gestures etc.


will pop over for a look on McClanes thread shortly


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Eh, never mind the "get the thread back on topic" rubbish, then ask a question that has already been asked and explained three times now by the OP..
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


At least your not talking french now :devil:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I think we need a picture!
> 
> Maybe I have this wrong, but if you are turning right onto a 2 lane roads, then you should be exiting the r/b onto the RIGHT hand lane of the road...
> 
> ...


Use caution when taking this approach, as some **** in a Jizz drove into the nearside rear of my partner on a roundabout on the M1 turning right from the left lane to undercut a line of waiting cars when she was taking the right lane off the roundabout onto the right lane (there are markings to confirm that this is the correct approach).

Because it's a roundabout, we just walked away and left it because the insurance company would just go '50/50 please', despite it being fairly clear cut it's just not worth the hassle. Insurance companies and roundabouts are allergic.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Well, maybe move into the left lane on the 'about before they see you?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

To my mind, you are on the roundabout, you have right of way and that includes choice of whichever of those two lanes you wish to leave the roundabout in, so other traffic should wait until you have passed. This happens to me though turning right onto a roundabout down here onto a dual carriageway, and traffic coming from my left seems to think it can join and come around my outside forcing me to leave into the right hand lane. There are no road markings to say this can be done, so I must admit it winds me up.

What could be done though, is like in the photo below, of Carland Cross roundabout, where the A39 meets the A30. Traffic arriving from the South and turning right can do so as usual, but have to leave into the right hand lane. 
Traffic coming up from down West and going straight on to head up East, do not have to stop and give way to traffic on the roundabout, as per signs and the road markings you can make out on the road surface. That works well enough, providing everyone behaves themselves. What also happens though is you get chancers bombing up the left turn only lane from the South when traffic is heavy, and then going onto the roundabout to turn right at the same time as other traffic is turning right from the correct lane. This brings them into conflict with traffic going straight from West to East.

I don't see why similar ideas to this couldn't be adopted at other busy roundabouts as it does seem to work ok.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> To my mind, you are on the roundabout, you have right of way and that includes choice of whichever of those two lanes you wish to leave the roundabout in, so other traffic should wait until you have passed.


Problem is, if there are two lanes and they're on the inside, you're waiting to join, the outside lane is empty, all you're doing is causing a jam.

IMHO if at your exit they're not making any attempt to pull into the outside lane and you're turning off at the next exit, you should be joining the roundabout.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Problem is, if there are two lanes and they're on the inside, you're waiting to join, the outside lane is empty, all you're doing is causing a jam.
> 
> IMHO if at your exit they're not making any attempt to pull into the outside lane and you're turning off at the next exit, you should be joining the roundabout.


On a big roundabout your suggestion (and what the roundabout in the photo allows) works, but the roundabout I use in town is small and tight and if you go onto it in the correct lane to turn right, you can't really move out to the left to actually stop people coming from the left entering the roundabout alongside of you, as there is also the straight ahead exit in the way. Hard to describe but I know what I mean :lol: To my mind they should wait, and I actually need the left lane on exit, not the right, so if someone does come alongside me, there maybe a big carve up coming :lol: 

With traffic getting heavier though, things like this need looking at more rather than perhaps just putting traffic lights on roundabouts for example.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> On a big roundabout your suggestion (and what the roundabout in the photo allows) works, but the roundabout I use in town is small and tight and if you go onto it in the correct lane to turn right, you can't really move out to the left to actually stop people coming from the left entering the roundabout alongside of you, as there is also the straight ahead exit in the way. Hard to describe but I know what I mean :lol: To my mind they should wait, and I actually need the left lane on exit, not the right, so if someone does come alongside me, there maybe a big carve up coming :lol:
> 
> With traffic getting heavier though, things like this need looking at more rather than perhaps just putting traffic lights on roundabouts for example.


I think the answer is just to get a marauder personally.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

:lol:

Even the cover over the spare wheel has a bio hazard symbol. Crazy piece of kit.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry. wrong thread


----------

